# Toilet Bowl predictions



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

In the upcoming Toilet Bowl pitting NFL powerhouses Kansas City Chiefs vs the Los Angeles bound Minnesota Vikings, I look for an exciting and epic clash featuring the punters from both teams along with one fumble and one interception from each resulting in a 20-17 victory for the Chiefs.


----------

